# 40K's best CC units by category



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*40K's best CC models by category*

As I'm sure this will bring all sorts of debate, I'll break it down by categories. 

Edit; no squads. In other words just one model. For example one terminator, not a squad of termies. Points notwithstanding, just the best overall One on one hand to hand combatant. 

Non-Uniques

Infantry:
Cavalry:
Walker:
MC: 

Uniques

Infantry:
Cavalry:
Walker:
MC: 

And then finally who would win overall, regardless of category.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Non-Uniques

Infantry: Vanguard Veterans (An entire unit with multiple attacks and the option for twin thunderhammers/lightning claws each-hell Yeah!)
Cavalry: Rough Riders (For first strike-afterwards they kinda suck)
Walker: Ironclad Dread (It can hide easier than a soulgrinder)
MC: Bloodthirster (Nothing else comes close I am afraid)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

As for a character, It's probably between Vect and Abaddon.

As for a unit, TH/SS termies for sure.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Imperious said:


> As I'm sure this will bring all sorts of debate, I'll break it down by categories.
> I dont know about best overall, but these are my favorites.
> 
> Non-Uniques
> ...


Overall I think that the Swarmlord would take it just because of bones sabres with the ID and the forced re-rolls of successful invulnerable saves.
Just my opinions.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

My bad. I guess I should have clarified unit by meaning one actual model.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

While I'm not familiar with tons of units in codices I don't play, I want to give a thumbs up to the swarmlord as the deadliest CC unit around. Accompanied by his retinue of tyrant guard w/ lashwhips of course, he will be cleaving apart any unit he is in CC with making them reroll invul saves. Not to mention that the enemy will likely have WS1 and I1, and he has the always nice 4++. What sets him apart from a lot of other powerful CC characters however is his role as a force multiplier in addition to how scary he already is. Conferring furious charge or preferred enemy to nearby units plus his bonus to reserves is very nice.

Didn't see the above post but I still say that the Swarmlord is the pinnacle of CC units in the game.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Imperious said:


> Non-Uniques
> 
> Infantry: A big-blob of Tyranid Warriors.
> 
> ...


 Here's my vote.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Spose the only unique alker is bjorn?


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Just guesses

Non-Uniques

Infantry: Phoenix Lord
Cavalry: Thunderwolf Cavalry
Walker: Venerable Dreadnought
MC: Hive Tyrant 

Uniques

Infantry: Abaddon
Cavalry: Canis Wolfborn
Walker: Bjorn Fell-Handed
MC: Skarbrand


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DC Dread w/BloodTalons is definitely the best Non-Unique Walker.
Unique MC - Swarmlord or Marneus Calgar? (Two PF's have to count for something )
Non-Unique Infantry - TH/SS Termies or LC Termies w/Termie Chaplain.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Infantry: TH/SS terms.
Cavalry: Thunderwolf Cavalry/wolf lord on TWM.
Walker: Ironclad
MC: blah

Uniques

Infantry: Abaddon. Has to be.
Cavalry: Canis Wolfborn... Although I will never field him.
Walker: Bjorn Fell-Handed
MC: Don't know or care.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

First off, Bloodcrushers are infantry. Second, I think it should be Ghazghkull as unique character (Under a set of circumstances of course).

Midnight


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

> I think it should be Ghazghkull as unique character (Under a set of circumstances of course).


Sanguinor easily beats Ghazghkull, me and a few others conducted a test at my local GW (before new DE came out so I don't know about them) and we didn't find any unique character that can top Sanguinor.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

And I find the Sanguinor sucks. Even more than Mephiston.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ghazghkull with his 7 Str 10 Power Fist attacks and a 2+ invulnerable was beaten by Sanguinor?

Midnight


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Ghazghkull with his 7 Str 10 Power Fist attacks and a 2+ invulnerable was beaten by Sanguinor?
> When did he get a 2+ invulnerable save?
> Midnight


I can see the sanguinor kind of outlasting him and I guess who gets the charge. The heresy calculator says only .324 wounds would be caused on the sanguinor while the sanguinor causes .554 wounds so eventually the sanguinor is going to come out on top and he also strikes first.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Infantry: Khorne Berzerkers
Cavalry: Dark Eldar Reavers
Character: Drazhar
Monstrous Creature: Avatar of Khaine


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

he gets a 2+ invul when he unleash his waaaagh!

Non-Uniques

Infantry: Bloodcrushers of khorne
Cavalry:Chaos lord on steed of slaanesh with daemon weapon
Walker: Death company dreadnought with blood talons
MC: Trygon prime

Uniques

Infantry: Mr skulltaker
Cavalry: only one I can think of is canus
Walker: Bjorn the fell handed
MC: Swarmlord


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Non Uniques: 

Infantry: Genestealers (point for point, you can't beat them)

Cavalry: Thunderwolves (nothing else comes close)

Walker: Killa Kans (cheap, powerful, and 3 to a unit)

Monstrous Creature: Keeper of Secrets w/musk (Bloodthirsters are just too easy for opponents to tarpit, and Hive Tyrants are too slow)


Uniques:

Infantry: Ghazghkull (But only if you take his army-wide 6in waaaaugh into consideration. Otherwise it's Abaddon)

MC: Swarm Lord


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

Infantry: Grey knights terminators
Cavalry: Thunderwolf Cavalry
Walker: soulgrinder
MC: GUO

Uniques

Infantry: abbadon 
Cavalry: i don't know
Walker: bjorn ( i don't know of any other ones )
MC: faeweaver


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

we must agree bjorn the fell handed is the best and only special character dreadnought.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Infantry: Bloodcrushers
Cavalry: Thunderwolf Cavalry
Walker: Soul Grinder
MC: Trygon

Uniques

Infantry: Abbadon
Cavalry: Canis Wolfborn (Are there any others?)
Walker: Moria the Choo.....Bjorn ten I guess. 
MC: Swarmlord


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Cavalry: Canis Wolfborn (Are there any others?)


Mogul Kamir


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Imperious said:


> Mogul Kamir


Ah yes the Raging Cyber Horse guy, how could I forget him.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Ah yes the Raging Cyber Horse guy, how could I forget him.


Probably because he makes the whole unit he's with worth absolutely fucking nothing.


Non-unique.
Infantry: Probably an Archon equipped nicely, they really are quite fucking ridiculous.
Cavalry: Duh, Wolf Lord on a Wolf, with Wolf Claws, or some shit.
Walker: Probably a Furioso Librarian.
MC: In terms of general best-ness in melee, Hive Tyrant; striking first from Whips, hitting hard, and fucking shit up in general; with a load of bonuses, such as Implant Attack, Acid Blood, etc.

Unique.
Infantry: Abbadon, he isn't the best in all directions, but he's the best over all.
Cavalry: Well Canis, obviously.
Walker: Bjorn, since he's the only option.
MC: The Nightbriner, ignoring ALL your saves.


----------

